# Nashville BBQ contest



## Captain Morgan (May 20, 2008)

congrats on the team name and logo...you can
still do all 4 categories, but maybe you just
concentrate on the 2 that you feel most comfortable with.


----------



## wittdog (May 20, 2008)

Just start cooking em..


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 20, 2008)

Chuck_050382 said:
			
		

> I think we should do alright in ribs and pork butt and can probably make some decent chicken,  brisket is going to be a shot in the dark other than the tips i am picking up here.


Hay, you never know. When I think my turn ins are good I tank, when I think they SUCK I score well. You will have a blast! Good luck. Only thing to keep in mind if there is a half hour between turn ins, it goes fast! Oh yea, have a "blocker" when you take your box in. I saw one go down at oink last year, man I thought I could swear when pissed!


----------

